# Strainer across the upper McKenzie



## Voodoo003 (Jul 21, 2013)

There's a tree down all the way across the left-hand channel partially submerged but mostly out about a quarter-mile below Belknap Hot Springs. We were just able to pull our rafts over in the center. I'm pretty sure there's a right-hand channel there you could take but I've never been over there.


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Never ran that section river right before. Did you put in at Paradise?


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the warning. Tell the McKenzie Ranger District (541) 822-3381 and they will post warnings at the launch sites above the hazard.


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

I think that I know the spot you are talking about. I was on the McKenzie twice in December, but previously had never run that stretch. If I'm thinking of the same spot, the river splits around an island, and the downed tree is directly at the convergence of both channels?


----------

